# New Support Weapon due to Budget Cuts



## Thorvald (19 Oct 2008)

Ok, my seven year old brought this to my attention just last night ... too funny.  Can we get a mount for the G-Wagon for this?  ;D

Yes Martha, it's  a fully automatic, belt fed, tripod mounted (SF Kit lol), Nerf machine gun... 3 darts per second.

It does take 6 D cell batteries... ouch.  Costs more for batteries than the toy does.







NERF N-STRIKE VULCAN EBF-25
http://www.hasbro.com/nerf/default.cfm?page=viewproduct&product_id=22378


























Video with some suction cup darts:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EurwPet5lec&feature=related

---

Someone paint it black and stick a NSN number on this thing...     Mess meetings will never be the same...

Cheers


----------



## Corey Darling (19 Oct 2008)

;D  That's awesome!


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Oct 2008)

Batteries cost money....seriously?

Wow umm I have drawers full


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Oct 2008)

Geez, where did they find a shiny plastic man to pose with the toy..... :


----------



## George Wallace (19 Oct 2008)

I thought it was a woman in the first photo....... >


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Oct 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I thought it was a woman in the first photo....... >



Nice cleavage, eh? NOT!!  :-X


----------



## vonGarvin (19 Oct 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Batteries cost money....seriously?
> 
> Wow umm I have drawers full


Are those YOUR batteries, or your girlfriend's?  *ducking*

(Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Thorvald (19 Oct 2008)

Of course, now we all know why the QM stocks so many D Cells yet most of our flashlights use C Cells....


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Oct 2008)

Mine of course... Until such time as 9er comes home for good then well I am sure my stock shall be depeleted....

But really when you don't pay for them does it really matter how many get used 

Now we both need to duck...she has a wicked temper!


----------

